# My Story of My Knitting Machine



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I just had to share this with you all. I'm in the mood to vent about my experience with my SK700 today.. so here goes everyone... Sit but don't drink anything..cus you will spill it all over your pc from laughing at me...lol 

Been sitting all day at my machine trying to come up with a baby sweater for a newborn or it can be bigger since they do grow. Well my first attempt at it was awful. On my cast on and tried to knit the first row it all came off.. arrggg. So there I go.. again to cast on but this time I didn't forget my weights..lol Ok, that went well.. then I thought..ok picot edge should do it. So there I go knitting away and decided to make the points another color (white) the sweater is mint color so adding a little touch of white at the points I thought would look nice. Ok.. back to knitting again.. and wouldn't you know it, I dropped a stitch. Ok, now I am into this for at least 2 hours and not getting anywhere. So I took the whole thing off.. mind you I had done a tuck stitch about 100 rows and then it occurred to me to measure this. So I did.. ok.. way to big.. since I'm trying to use up baby yarn that I have here and not having enough.. so.. again.. everything off the bed...arrgggg.. see my frustration today...lol And this is just the beginning of the back. Which always takes longer for me because I am trying to design this on my own. Ok.. back to knitting. Everything is off the bed, way to big. Ok.. so now I decided no picot.. going with mock rib in another color.. oh lordy, lordy, lordy give me strength I did 21 rows, broke off the yarn to go with the main yarn when then I checked I wanted to fold this up in half. Ok.. dummy me.. there I go with the contrasting color again.. and knitted the other 21 rows and then folded it up. Ok that went well. Added the main color.. ok.. that went well too.. knitted about 70 rows when I looked at both colors together, I didn't like it. Yep, you guessed it.. Took the whole thing off and gave up for today.. Now I have been at this since 11am and then I had to stop at 4:30pm to pick up my car from the garage. So, that was my day today. 

Tomorrow is another day, but I'm not going to be at that knitting machine at all. I have hand knit things to finish and what a wasted day this was for me.. whewwwwwwwwwww.. I'm tired now.. I hope I gave you all a little chuckle here and there. .. Have a great evening all.. I'm off to hand knit something or sew something. So much I have to do.. so little time..lol
Sorry to say.. but my machine gave me a headache.. 
I'm still new to machine kitting but I know this is how one learns.. by trial and error, correct? 

Ok.. I have to ask,

How many of you laughed at this because it reminded you of yourselves when you started out machine knitting. Come on.. fess up.. we want to hear your stories too. I bet I'm not the only one that has had a day like this, that's for sure.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I don't have a knitting machine like you, but I have had days with my hand knitting. So I can relate.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Nana Mc said:


> I don't have a knitting machine like you, but I have had days with my hand knitting. So I can relate.


I have never even seen a knitting machine............but we all have had "those days"


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hand knitting has given me long days at start stop do over. Haven't got a machine so only hand knit frustration and laughing at myself!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the warning-I put my soda down. Your experience, funny as it is, is why I am afraid to try it! Too many moving parts for me. LOL (Want a deal on a Studio 360? See my listing if you're in Calif.) Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

This is why I love machine knitting!! No matter how many false starts I have (which is a learning process) I still can get items knit AND finished in a fraction of the time by hand knitting!

I crochet, hand knit and machine knit - but using the knitting machine is my favorite tool to get things DONE!

Yes, I totally saw myself in your frustration. Don't give up!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> I don't have a knitting machine like you, but I have had days with my hand knitting. So I can relate.


Nana Mc... I don't even want to get started on hand knitting..oh the stories I could tell on that also..lol


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never even seen a knitting machine............but we all have had "those days"


Really? You never saw one.. go on youtube and look there. The first time I ever saw one was when as a teenager going to the old country (Portugal) to finally meet my dad's side of the family there.. Lots and lots of cousins.. no tv back then....LOL gramma had 11 children..oh and no electricity back then either when dad was born.. but anyways..getting back to the machine. My aunt had one and that is when I first ever saw it and that was it for me. I wanted one so badly too. She had a Singer.. and I have no idea what number it was but she worked wonders with it. Even taught me a thing or two.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Thanks for the warning-I put my soda down. Your experience, funny as it is, is why I am afraid to try it! Too many moving parts for me. LOL (Want a deal on a Studio 360? See my listing if you're in Calif.) Hope tomorrow is a better day.


I saw your deal and it is a deal..And I live in Massachusetts.
I have a Studio 700 and I'm very happy with it. I am looking for a ribber for it, and I know yours would fit mine.. but not right now.. on vacation and no pay.. so it would have to be later when I finally get a pay check coming in regularly.

But what I really wanted to tell you is this. Don't be afraid of it... You should embrace it as a new thing to learn no matter how old or young you are. Even though my day was not the perfect day.. but who's is when they are trying to make something from just a ball of yarn. I find it so fascinating how a machine can make such lovely things with the guidance of the hand whipping that carriage back and forth, back and forth..what a lovely sound it is too.. I just love it. I wish I could just stay home all the time and play with my machine. To bad your selling it and really didn't give it a try either. It really is not that bad ya know. We all have good days and bad with just hand knitting something to. But I had to share my experience with you all... I even laughed at myself when I was typing all that so you all could read it.. lol..


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> This is why I love machine knitting!! No matter how many false starts I have (which is a learning process) I still can get items knit AND finished in a fraction of the time by hand knitting!
> 
> I crochet, hand knit and machine knit - but using the knitting machine is my favorite tool to get things DONE!
> 
> Yes, I totally saw myself in your frustration. Don't give up!


Are you kidding me... Moi?.. Me?.. give up.. no way Jose...lol 
I am stubborn and I will persevere in this..lol
I have made other things before.. its just that I wanted to do something really nice for my girlfriend for her new grandson/grand daughter that I just should of used one color and gone with the regular ribbing where I pick up stitches because I don't have a ribber yet and then I would of been done with it..but Noooooooo.. I had to be a bit adventurous, didn't I?
But that's what makes it all in the fun of things I think. Oh Well, next week is another week .. I'm not going on that machine this weekend.. that I promise you.. I need to really think of how I'm going to make this little sweater.. in other words.. I have to just sit and ponder on it..LOL


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

LindaM said:


> I just had to share this with you all. I'm in the mood to vent about my experience with my SK700 today.. so here goes everyone... Sit but don't drink anything..cus you will spill it all over your pc from laughing at me...lol
> 
> Been sitting all day at my machine trying to come up with a baby sweater for a newborn or it can be bigger since they do grow. Well my first attempt at it was awful. On my cast on and tried to knit the first row it all came off.. arrggg. So there I go.. again to cast on but this time I didn't forget my weights..lol Ok, that went well.. then I thought..ok picot edge should do it. So there I go knitting away and decided to make the points another color (white) the sweater is mint color so adding a little touch of white at the points I thought would look nice. Ok.. back to knitting again.. and wouldn't you know it, I dropped a stitch. Ok, now I am into this for at least 2 hours and not getting anywhere. So I took the whole thing off.. mind you I had done a tuck stitch about 100 rows and then it occurred to me to measure this. So I did.. ok.. way to big.. since I'm trying to use up baby yarn that I have here and not having enough.. so.. again.. everything off the bed...arrgggg.. see my frustration today...lol And this is just the beginning of the back. Which always takes longer for me because I am trying to design this on my own. Ok.. back to knitting. Everything is off the bed, way to big. Ok.. so now I decided no picot.. going with mock rib in another color.. oh lordy, lordy, lordy give me strength I did 21 rows, broke off the yarn to go with the main yarn when then I checked I wanted to fold this up in half. Ok.. dummy me.. there I go with the contrasting color again.. and knitted the other 21 rows and then folded it up. Ok that went well. Added the main color.. ok.. that went well too.. knitted about 70 rows when I looked at both colors together, I didn't like it. Yep, you guessed it.. Took the whole thing off and gave up for today.. Now I have been at this since 11am and then I had to stop at 4:30pm to pick up my car from the garage. So, that was my day today.
> 
> ...


So glad you've joined the FKMM! (frustrated knitting machine mob)
Nice to know I'm not alone!!!

Madkiwi


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> So glad you've joined the FKMM! (frustrated knitting machine mob)
> Nice to know I'm not alone!!!
> 
> Madkiwi


No, your not alone.. not by a long shot..hahaha


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hahaha...that is errily similar to the project I started today. So funny! :thumbup: But I persevered. We are a tough bunch - we knitters! Ann


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a passap some years ago. I was fortunate to have taken a couple of lessons from the seller, learned how to cast on, use the weights and felt ready for a good start. Talk about frustration. It took me six weeks to finally win the battle over the machine. After that I was on my way. Used it for a few years; sold sweaters, hats, mittens, baby clothes. When I retired and moved across the country, I gave up my KM. Now, I do hand knitting and crocheting and am very content to take my sweet time with it. It also took up a lot of room. Persevere, and it will come together.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

50 years ago I knitted my first school cardigan on my Mom's double bedded Passap. It knocked the wind out of me as it was so heavy. A couple of years ago it went to the refuse tip as no-one in the family wanted to adopt it. I could have cried but with my right shoulder being a jig-saw puzzle, I didn't have the strength anymore. I was so proud of myself in those days to be able to go into school in clothes I'd knitted myself. We also had a 'Bond', but I'm not sure what happened to that one.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, how I can relate to your day. Yesterday was a particularly frustrating and non-productive day for me, too.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Count me into the FKMM, too. But I still love my machines and what doesn't work one day suddenly works on another.

Now if only I could knit again, I'd be one happy gal. I miss knitting so much.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Been there, done that


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

LindaM said:


> I just had to share this with you all. I'm in the mood to vent about my experience with my SK700 today.. so here goes everyone... Sit but don't drink anything..cus you will spill it all over your pc from laughing at me...lol
> 
> Been sitting all day at my machine trying to come up with a baby sweater for a newborn or it can be bigger since they do grow. Well my first attempt at it was awful. On my cast on and tried to knit the first row it all came off.. arrggg. So there I go.. again to cast on but this time I didn't forget my weights..lol Ok, that went well.. then I thought..ok picot edge should do it. So there I go knitting away and decided to make the points another color (white) the sweater is mint color so adding a little touch of white at the points I thought would look nice. Ok.. back to knitting again.. and wouldn't you know it, I dropped a stitch. Ok, now I am into this for at least 2 hours and not getting anywhere. So I took the whole thing off.. mind you I had done a tuck stitch about 100 rows and then it occurred to me to measure this. So I did.. ok.. way to big.. since I'm trying to use up baby yarn that I have here and not having enough.. so.. again.. everything off the bed...arrgggg.. see my frustration today...lol And this is just the beginning of the back. Which always takes longer for me because I am trying to design this on my own. Ok.. back to knitting. Everything is off the bed, way to big. Ok.. so now I decided no picot.. going with mock rib in another color.. oh lordy, lordy, lordy give me strength I did 21 rows, broke off the yarn to go with the main yarn when then I checked I wanted to fold this up in half. Ok.. dummy me.. there I go with the contrasting color again.. and knitted the other 21 rows and then folded it up. Ok that went well. Added the main color.. ok.. that went well too.. knitted about 70 rows when I looked at both colors together, I didn't like it. Yep, you guessed it.. Took the whole thing off and gave up for today.. Now I have been at this since 11am and then I had to stop at 4:30pm to pick up my car from the garage. So, that was my day today.
> 
> ...


Oh Linda I am sure you are going to get so many replies to this! Oh yes I have had many a day like this and thought I would just walk away and give my machine away as well ... but no, once that bug has bitten there is no way you can get away from knitting. Thank you for sharing and making me chuckle.


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

I am sure there isn't a m k anywhere who hasn't had one of those days. Very apt today as I am having an argument with my lace carriage and I know who is winning. !!! Coffee time I think and then hostilities can resume.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Hazelformby said:


> I am sure there isn't a m k anywhere who hasn't had one of those days. Very apt today as I am having an argument with my lace carriage and I know who is winning. !!! Coffee time I think and then hostilities can resume.


Hahahhaa, good thing I didnt have my coffee in my mouth at the moment I read your post...lol..you made me laugh out loud at that one [email protected]

Also, show that gal who is boss Hazel. Tell her she better get her act together or its the box for her...lol


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Too funny! but sounds just like my days when trying to machine knit my first sweater which I just finished last week. Someone ask me how long did it take you to knit your first sweater. My reply "about 2 hours and approx 140 hours taking it apart, redoing, rehanging, a little bit a swearing lol, and a lot of walking away" But when all is done I was very please and starting a new one for my other GD. Sucker for punishment lol...but love it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I have she'd a few tears over my knitting machine. Frustrating. I have not used it in a few years. I must try again.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think most of us machine knitters have had days like yours. I have spent hours designing LOL, what I thought would look amazing, only to get it off the machine, look at it and think "God that's horrendous"

The most horrendous thing that happened to me is.....I knit the sweater that I was wearing to the knitting on the machine.
The carriage jammed and I couldn't free myself from the machine. There wasn't anyone at home to help me and I couldn't reach my scissors. I then decided (after being stuck for what seemed an eternity) that the best thing to do was to get my left free arm, out of it's sleeve, and then somehow pull the sweater over my head. I had just managed to get the sweater half way across my face when my son came in from school. As he passed the open door, that I was facing, he said "mum this is David" I have never seen a young man look so shocked. There is me with my head down nearly touching the carriage; a sweater across half of my face and an exposed left boob, although I must add I did have a nice lacy bra on.
I often wonder why we never saw David again!!!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That's funny, Sue!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sure there isn't a machine knitter out there who hasn't had a day like this (or week, or month...).

One thing you will soon learn, is that if you are going to try to design something, start with a few swatches to see how you like the fabric, the color combinations, etc. I know the idea of knitting something much more quickly on the machine is like a siren's call to just jump in and have a go at it, but you'll learn so much more quickly, and be much more satisfied if you approach it this way.

You'll also quickly learn that tuck stitch turn out much wider than most other knitting stitches, which is why your project came out much larger than you intended. Your swatches will give you the opportunity to practice your cast on/cast off, different texture stitches, and get an accurate gauge. Besides that, they will knit up quickly, and who cares if there's a tiny mistake like a dropped stitch. It's just a swatch!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

madkiwi said:


> So glad you've joined the FKMM! (frustrated knitting machine mob)
> Nice to know I'm not alone!!!
> 
> Madkiwi


FKMM, great, count me as a member. I've had days when I couldn't even wind a skein of yarn without the damn thing flying all over the room and winding itself around every leg in sight.


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Well all I can say is I am glad it made you laugh because right now I am considering throwing it out of the window. Think it is time to ditch the machine and the coffee and pour a glass of wine instead. Is 4pm too early ?


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Hazelformby said:


> Well all I can say is I am glad it made you laugh because right now I am considering throwing it out of the window. Think it is time to ditch the machine and the coffee and pour a glass of wine instead. Is 4pm too early ?


It is 5 PM somewhere in the world..


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Yippee !!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I think most of us machine knitters have had days like yours. I have spent hours designing LOL, what I thought would look amazing, only to get it off the machine, look at it and think "God that's horrendous"
> 
> The most horrendous thing that happened to me is.....I knit the sweater that I was wearing to the knitting on the machine.
> The carriage jammed and I couldn't free myself from the machine. There wasn't anyone at home to help me and I couldn't reach my scissors. I then decided (after being stuck for what seemed an eternity) that the best thing to do was to get my left free arm, out of it's sleeve, and then somehow pull the sweater over my head. I had just managed to get the sweater half way across my face when my son came in from school. As he passed the open door, that I was facing, he said "mum this is David" I have never seen a young man look so shocked. There is me with my head down nearly touching the carriage; a sweater across half of my face and an exposed left boob, although I must add I did have a nice lacy bra on.
> I often wonder why we never saw David again!!!!


OMG Sue.. I just had a huge laugh, I think I knew what the punch line was going to be..hahahaha.. Isn't it always the case.. just when you think the close is clear..out from nowhere someone..your son in this case.. comes in..hahahaha.. poor David.. My oldest son is named David too.. I


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I taught myself how to use a knitting machine from the Manual, and it DID make me smile to read about someone doing all the things I did, and sometimes still do. 

Next time its not going well, walk away for a while. Sometimes when you go back to it, everything goes like clockwork. Don't give up. Just keep trying, but in smaller doses.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

LindaM said:


> I just had to share this with you all. I'm in the mood to vent about my experience with my SK700 today.. so here goes everyone... Sit but don't drink anything..cus you will spill it all over your pc from laughing at me...lol
> 
> Been sitting all day at my machine trying to come up with a baby sweater for a newborn or it can be bigger since they do grow. Well my first attempt at it was awful. On my cast on and tried to knit the first row it all came off.. arrggg. So there I go.. again to cast on but this time I didn't forget my weights..lol Ok, that went well.. then I thought..ok picot edge should do it. So there I go knitting away and decided to make the points another color (white) the sweater is mint color so adding a little touch of white at the points I thought would look nice. Ok.. back to knitting again.. and wouldn't you know it, I dropped a stitch. Ok, now I am into this for at least 2 hours and not getting anywhere. So I took the whole thing off.. mind you I had done a tuck stitch about 100 rows and then it occurred to me to measure this. So I did.. ok.. way to big.. since I'm trying to use up baby yarn that I have here and not having enough.. so.. again.. everything off the bed...arrgggg.. see my frustration today...lol And this is just the beginning of the back. Which always takes longer for me because I am trying to design this on my own. Ok.. back to knitting. Everything is off the bed, way to big. Ok.. so now I decided no picot.. going with mock rib in another color.. oh lordy, lordy, lordy give me strength I did 21 rows, broke off the yarn to go with the main yarn when then I checked I wanted to fold this up in half. Ok.. dummy me.. there I go with the contrasting color again.. and knitted the other 21 rows and then folded it up. Ok that went well. Added the main color.. ok.. that went well too.. knitted about 70 rows when I looked at both colors together, I didn't like it. Yep, you guessed it.. Took the whole thing off and gave up for today.. Now I have been at this since 11am and then I had to stop at 4:30pm to pick up my car from the garage. So, that was my day today.
> 
> ...


I had three days like this, gave a good friend a headache trying to think where I had gone wrong. At the end of the day 95% was operator error, (mine) and the other a cone of yarn that doesn't seem to like my machine. Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh how I can relate! I have spent three days trying to get to grips with a colour changer on my knitting machine but despite even having DH stand next to me reading out step by step instructions and watching to make sure I do as I'm told (for a change!) so far the knitting has still ended up a tangled mess at my feet. But as you say - I will persevere. It can only get better --- can't it??


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I can relate to the story, bought a passap many many years ago and never got any instructions as we lived way out in the boonies....This machine has to be the most annoying one to figure out. I went back to hand knitting and the machine is collecting dust under the bed .....


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

I am new to knitting machine also and i myself already have experienced this i have a program i design stitch graphs on and i was ask to do an Alabama roll tide blankie for my grandson, being as i have never did color changes on a knitting machine and the graph is larger the the machine bed i have to figure out how to work it in panels then sew it together so where the color changes are it wont show and also learn to hide the floats on the back so we all are at one point or another learning had a wonderful lady do a tutorial on what i was doing wrong to start my thread up or cast on Ms. Roberta shes in this group, she has been a wonderful help in my learning , so dont give up we will learn together , hugs and happy knitting 
Dora


----------



## curlysue2 (Sep 30, 2012)

i can sooo sympathize! that is me with every project. when i get to that point of frustration i just leave it for a few days and then start all over. luckily some of my projects do get finished otherwise i would be too discouraged to go on with knitting. i have yet to make something that doesn't have some flaw but i keep trying! :roll:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I also have a 700. Have definitely had days like yours.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

dorarudin said:


> I am new to knitting machine also and i myself already have experienced this i have a program i design stitch graphs on and i was ask to do an Alabama roll tide blankie for my grandson, being as i have never did color changes on a knitting machine and the graph is larger the the machine bed i have to figure out how to work it in panels then sew it together so where the color changes are it wont show and also learn to hide the floats on the back so we all are at one point or another learning had a wonderful lady do a tutorial on what i was doing wrong to start my thread up or cast on Ms. Roberta shes in this group, she has been a wonderful help in my learning , so dont give up we will learn together , hugs and happy knitting
> Dora


Dora, I have seen Roberta's video and she explains everything in detail and I enjoy just listening to her as I do with Diana Sullivan's videos too. I always refer to those girls for help in watching there video when I had forgotten how do manipulate something or other. Hey, it is how we learn, right? Oh, I will never give up that is for sure. I waited to long in my life and I'm only 56 to own one of these babies. I am so happy to have it now. So I go on google or youtube to find what I am looking for. And of course I come here all the time and read what you all have to say about anything machine related, thats a given. I do belong to a few groups in machine knitting other than this one so every bit of information is sure welcomed. I just want to be a pro is all. Is that to much to ask from a little machine. She just has to cooperate with me is all..don't you all think so?...lol


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

shawcountry said:


> I also have a 700. Have definitely had days like yours.


Isn't the 700 wonderful? I love my machine even if she doesn't think I do. She is my friend in need of something quick. Even on the days when she is tired. Yes, I walk away, I know how it is when you don't want to be bothered. So I give her the space she needs. But one thing she has to remember is.. When I want her to work with me she has to understand one thing..Just work with me and I'll give her all the treats she wants, and thats putting her to work with something new. 
Hows that for positive thinking..LOL

Yes, I call my machine a ''She" cus that is what she is..Oh, I have other chosen words for her at the time of my frustration..but she is what she is.. A good work horse of a machine.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I think most of us machine knitters have had days like yours. I have spent hours designing LOL, what I thought would look amazing, only to get it off the machine, look at it and think "God that's horrendous"
> 
> The most horrendous thing that happened to me is.....I knit the sweater that I was wearing to the knitting on the machine.
> The carriage jammed and I couldn't free myself from the machine. There wasn't anyone at home to help me and I couldn't reach my scissors. I then decided (after being stuck for what seemed an eternity) that the best thing to do was to get my left free arm, out of it's sleeve, and then somehow pull the sweater over my head. I had just managed to get the sweater half way across my face when my son came in from school. As he passed the open door, that I was facing, he said "mum this is David" I have never seen a young man look so shocked. There is me with my head down nearly touching the carriage; a sweater across half of my face and an exposed left boob, although I must add I did have a nice lacy bra on.
> I often wonder why we never saw David again!!!!


Haha, Sue that's the funniest visual story I've read for a long time. I'll keep this for future miserable days, then I'll be laughing hysterically and the family will think I definitely need to go with the white coat men.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I can feel your frustration. I didn't laugh at your expense. Been there done that, but I don't have a knitting machine. good luck


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry for your frustrating day but you can now join the Club. I've been there, done that and have many tee shirts! Lol.

Tomorrow is another day and you will end up wondering what all the stress was about.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Isn't the 700 wonderful? I love my machine even if she doesn't think I do. She is my friend in need of something quick. Even on the days when she is tired. Yes, I walk away, I know how it is when you don't want to be bothered. So I give her the space she needs. But one thing she has to remember is.. When I want her to work with me she has to understand one thing..Just work with me and I'll give her all the treats she wants, and thats putting her to work with something new.
> Hows that for positive thinking..LOL
> 
> Yes, I call my machine a ''She" cus that is what she is..Oh, I have other chosen words for her at the time of my frustration..but she is what she is.. A good work horse of a machine.


I agree the 700 is a wonderful machine. Mine has been resting awhile - time to put her to work again ;-)


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Yes .. put that 700 into work again..its time hon.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh come on girls.. tell us your stories of your machine and you.. I'm sure there are more of you out there that has had similar experiences. And besides we want to laugh with you. If you think about it, it really is funny now that we all have had the same thing or worse or funnier happen to us and there will be more stories yet to be made. Isn't knitting wonderful everyone? I for one love it no matter what happens, its all good.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

LindaM said:


> I just had to share this with you all. I'm in the mood to vent about my experience with my SK700 today.. so here goes everyone... Sit but don't drink anything..cus you will spill it all over your pc from laughing at me...lol
> 
> Been sitting all day at my machine trying to come up with a baby sweater for a newborn or it can be bigger since they do grow. Well my first attempt at it was awful. On my cast on and tried to knit the first row it all came off.. arrggg. So there I go.. again to cast on but this time I didn't forget my weights..lol Ok, that went well.. then I thought..ok picot edge should do it. So there I go knitting away and decided to make the points another color (white) the sweater is mint color so adding a little touch of white at the points I thought would look nice. Ok.. back to knitting again.. and wouldn't you know it, I dropped a stitch. Ok, now I am into this for at least 2 hours and not getting anywhere. So I took the whole thing off.. mind you I had done a tuck stitch about 100 rows and then it occurred to me to measure this. So I did.. ok.. way to big.. since I'm trying to use up baby yarn that I have here and not having enough.. so.. again.. everything off the bed...arrgggg.. see my frustration today...lol And this is just the beginning of the back. Which always takes longer for me because I am trying to design this on my own. Ok.. back to knitting. Everything is off the bed, way to big. Ok.. so now I decided no picot.. going with mock rib in another color.. oh lordy, lordy, lordy give me strength I did 21 rows, broke off the yarn to go with the main yarn when then I checked I wanted to fold this up in half. Ok.. dummy me.. there I go with the contrasting color again.. and knitted the other 21 rows and then folded it up. Ok that went well. Added the main color.. ok.. that went well too.. knitted about 70 rows when I looked at both colors together, I didn't like it. Yep, you guessed it.. Took the whole thing off and gave up for today.. Now I have been at this since 11am and then I had to stop at 4:30pm to pick up my car from the garage. So, that was my day today.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm guilty.. I did this when trying to make the spikey scarf... It took me all day.. I would mess up trying to do the half paramid, Then take it all out and start all over.. I finally gave up, when I got a headache,. I sat and tried to watch tv, Then it came to me to what I was doing wrong..
I restarted the next day... Finally got it..
Never give up..

:thumbup:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Yes .. put that 700 into work again..its time hon.


You are so right! I'll do that!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Ok I'm guilty.. I did this when trying to make the spikey scarf... It took me all day.. I would mess up trying to do the half paramid, Then take it all out and start all over.. I finally gave up, when I got a headache,. I sat and tried to watch tv, Then it came to me to what I was doing wrong..
> I restarted the next day... Finally got it..
> Never give up..
> 
> :thumbup:


I"m not giving up.. are you kidding me.. I just got started. I think I know what my problem was with this to begin with also. First I was afraid I wasn't going to have enough yarn to complete the sweater. So I decided on doing a two color with the tuck stitch. That was going well because the colors I was using is a dark mint green and white. So I know I was ok since we don't know what the sex of the baby is, so those colors are ok together. But, I also decided to use another mint green color that was the whole problem to begin with. I didn't like it at all. Just wasn't doing a thing for me. I was using that for the bottom part.. ribbing.. First started out as picot edge didn't like that, then the mock rib.. was to small cus I decreased the stitches when I started all over from the first try. So that was out.. then went back to picot edge with the dark mint green.. that was ok.. then I did the two color combo and that was great.. Now by this time I was following a MK pattern that one of my friends on here gave me. So here I am knitting like a trooper when I thought of looking at the pattern to see when do I stop knitting. By this time I'm on row 100 and the pattern was telling me to just knit 40 rows. Thats when I said to myself.. Self, You have had enough for one day. Time to quit for today and try again another time. And that is what I am doing. Monday will be a whole new day. And I"m keeping my fingers crossed here.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

LindaM, the lady, I took lessons from suggested that I get a small crucefic and put on or near my machine, this ends bad words, and eases stress. Can't really say about stress when the knittiing drops but, but I do watch my words and feel less stressed. Besides tomorrow is another day to try again. janie48


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh Yes!....We've all had days like yours......I was knitting a 2 color tuck top ...was at the neck.....Ran the carriage...and it all fell off!....I had gotten side-tracked .....and forgot to thread up the next color.....Took awhile to rehang and figure out where I was in the pattern.......Ran the carriage again ...and it all fell off...again!......No joke...I forgot to thread the carriage for the second time!.....Not one to give up easily(albeit alot of swear words)...I fixed the mess.......This time.....the carriage is threaded!!!......With the freakin' wrong color!!!!....Did not realize this until I was almost to the shoulder... I left that top hanging on that machine for 2 months!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Been there, done that -- more than once!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Oh Yes!....We've all had days like yours......I was knitting a 2 color tuck top ...was at the neck.....Ran the carriage...and it all fell off!....I had gotten side-tracked .....and forgot to thread up the next color.....Took awhile to rehang and figure out where I was in the pattern.......Ran the carriage again ...and it all fell off...again!......No joke...I forgot to thread the carriage for the second time!.....Not one to give up easily(albeit alot of swear words)...I fixed the mess.......This time.....the carriage is threaded!!!......With the freakin' wrong color!!!!....Did not realize this until I was almost to the shoulder... I left that top hanging on that machine for 2 months!


Tallie, you gave me a laugh this morning as I was reading your story. Good thing my coffee was sitting on the table. Now that was funny...lol
I think I would of taken it all apart and stuck it the bin for a few months..lol


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Never mind being new at this and doing things wrong, after 30 years minus 10 or so where I did not knit I still do things like you did just because I have an off day, or so I tell myself.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Be reassured that this can be a day in the life of a machine knitter. Oh, the tales I could tell. But we persevere & every now & then we create something awesome & put the disappointing things behind us. Good luck for your future projects.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

yes, yes and yes


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Kath Powell said:


> Be reassured that this can be a day in the life of a machine knitter. Oh, the tales I could tell. But we persevere & every now & then we create something awesome & put the disappointing things behind us. Good luck for your future projects.


Oh Kath.. Please tell us some of your wonderful days on your machine that everything went wrong. I know I would love to hear it. 
Well... yesterday I decided to go back on the machine. I felt venturous...lol And it seemed to go pretty well to if I do say so myself. I did get the little cardigan almost all knitted to. Not sure on the way I did the colors. But, when I have it all sewn up, I'll post it here and you folks tell me honestly if this is a keeper or just scrap it to the bin. 
I had mentioned before, we don't know the sex of the baby so I did colors of mint green, some yellow and white. Its in a pattern of stripes. I didn't do any fancy work on this. I just can't see if it is a boy that he is wearing lace. And I would of done it in Tuck but again, I didn't have enough yarn for Tuck. So I am working with what I have on hand here. I did go out the store today and bought some baby yarn. I have this pattern here that I have been dying to knit. The pattern does have some lace work in it but it says its a Boy's Double knit.. so lets see. This will be great while I'm sitting and listening to TV or on my deck and I just knit away. I love my machine..but my cat is in heat and she is just driving me nuts coming on the machine table and Meowwwwwwwing out the window...LOL If I had my way, I would of fixed this creature long time ago, but noooooo master wants her like she is. Says she is told old.. ya right, my foot she is. If she is having heats then she can produce and therefore she is NOT to OLD....LOL 
Ok, let me take a gander at this pattern and try it out for a few minutes. Have to get my son soon from his summer course in College. Oh.. I just have this one thing to say about Kitty. She never really liked my son for some reason.. but every time she is in heat, she goes in his room and just lays on the bed near him and cooo's and meows just a bit and then she falls asleep. Odd, isn't it? I told my son just the other day.. I see you found yourself a girlfriend, good, I'm she is here with YOU and not meowing her head off at the window...LOL 
Ok folks, thats all for now.


----------



## mwalle (Sep 3, 2011)

I do not own a knitting machine, but have always wanted to try one. I have seen commercials on one at home shopping network. It seems to have a crank and the knitting comes out through the center, has anyone tried one, -- your comments

Thanks, Mary


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

mwalle said:


> I do not own a knitting machine, but have always wanted to try one. I have seen commercials on one at home shopping network. It seems to have a crank and the knitting comes out through the center, has anyone tried one, -- your comments
> 
> Thanks, Mary


I have never tried one of those, but I know what your talking about. I haven't heard anything nice about them either. Seems they are temperamental at times to work. 
I love my knitting machine.. waited so long to get one and I just love playing with it... but mine is a real knitting machine that sits on my table about 4 feet long and its made of steel not plastic. I first tried the Bond Knitting machine..that was great as a starter but I wanted more and therefore got the steel bed kind.


----------

